# Plastisol Transfers and CPSIA Phthalate Regulations



## karizy (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi,

I own a children's clothing business and have used Plastisol prints in the past. The new CPSIA guidelines are concerning to me since my main Plastisol Transfer Supplier will not respond to my questions regarding whether or not the inks they use in their transfers have been tested for the 3 banned phthalates as well as the other 3 phthalates that are likely to be banned soon in the United States. Obviously I have stopped using the transfers and will need to get in contact with past customers that have bought clothes imprinted with these transfers.

Does anyone know an easy way to find out if Plastisol Transfers contain the 6 dangerous phthalates, besides paying an independent lab $300 to do the testing for you? I have already paid to have the transfers tested for lead (very low lead content, so no concern there). Asking my transfer supplier directly several times has given me no results. Definitely time to move on from that supplier...

On a side note, I think the Plastisol Heat Transfer Suppliers have a legal obligation to have their inks tested for lead and phthalate content since the new CPSIA guidelines definitely apply to them if they sell these transfers to businesses that use them on children's clothing. In fact, I believe they need to make this information publicly available and easy for their customers to find.

Any wisdom on the subject would help! Of course if any of you have already paid to have your plastisol transfers tested for phthalate content, I would love to know the results!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There is a stay on implementation until at least February of 2010. Have you seen this post?:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t69913.html


From the March 4th Impressions Magazine:

The new rules address two distinct issues, according to Marci Kinter, vice president, government and business information, Specialty Graphic Imaging Association (SGIA), Fairfax, Va. In a webinar hosted by SGIA last month, Kinter said the CPSC imposed a limit on total lead in children's products, including lead paint and lead content. Plastisol screen printing ink does not contain lead, but it is included in the rules. SGIA is working with ink manufacturers to secure exemption from the lead content testing provisions, and it also is working for the exclusion of other identified products that do not contain lead. However, decorators should be aware of zippers, buttons or other components of children's garments that could contain lead. 

Secondly, the Commission is banning phthalates used in making "children's toys or childcare articles." Most children's apparel does not fall under this ban because the CPSC doesn't consider it to be a toy. However, the ban applies to products sold for children age 3 or younger that are intended for childcare needs, such as sleeping or eating. Examples of applicable decorated apparel would include bibs, sleepwear and blankets.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Please refer to the link in Joe's post. That is the indepth conversation on this topic, and the latest and greatest is contained in that thread. Best wishes.


----------

